# Skips 3pt streak continues!!!



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hes hit at-least one 3 in 30 consecutive games!!!

Its the longest 3pt streak in the league!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

daaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Good stuff.

Skip is pretty complete actually the more I think about it. Obviously he's got terrific handles, not a bad passer at all and can definitely shoot, from downtown in particular.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

31!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 32!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

17-6 Heat 1 min left in the 1st....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

who is this guy wearing #6 who's scoring for us??

i thought that was Eddie's number....:sigh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 33!!!

Skip just tied Tim Hardaways (who did it twice!!!) Heat record!!!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

its good to see skip finding his niche in the league... im sure his brother always knew he was gonna do his thing


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make it 34!!!

Thats a new Heat record!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

and 14 games left too!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

OT: HEATLUNATIC your avatar is freakin incredible, i knew he was big bu not that big!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Alston sets franchise record for 3-pointers*

With the final points in the first quarter Tuesday night against the Hornets at AmericanAirlines Arena, Heat guard Rafer Alston set the franchise record for consecutive games with at least one 3-pointer.

Making the second of his attempts from beyond the arc, Alston extended his streak to 34 games, breaking the Heat record set in 1998 by guard Tim Hardaway and tied the following year by Hardaway.

Hardaway, Alston, Eddie Jones and Dan Majerle are the only Heat players to have converted 3-pointers in at least 30 consecutive games.

Alston's streak is the longest active run in the league. The second-longest streak is 25 consecutive games by Kings All-Star forward Peja Stojakovic, which also is the league's second-longest streak of the season.



Complete Story


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

35!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 35!!


Hes really worked on his stroke from 3pt land!!!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Does anyone know what the NBA record for most consecutive games with a 3 pointer is?


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

He's earned a long-term contract from us


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

he's integrated in the community so well, i think he'll give us preference over other teams.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

36


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

this is an amazing streak....


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I love how he glances over to the opposing benches after some of his 3's.. it's funny as hell...


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

he's not even forcing the issue... he hit 2-3 from the arc.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 37!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Make that 37!!!


i was getting scared on this one...it took him until the last minute to do so


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i thought hat too.
With 1 minute remaining i thought he would lose it for sure.

Glad he didnt.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Does anyone know what the NBA record for most consecutive games with a 3 pointer is?


Don't know, but T-Mac had a really long one a while ago, I think dating back to last season.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Does anyone know what the NBA record for most consecutive games with a 3 pointer is?


Most consecutive games, three-point field goals made
*89*-Dana Barros, Philadelphia, Boston, December 23, 1994-January 10, 1996 (58 games in 1994-95; 31 games in 1995-96)


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

89?!

sorry skip... maybe the longest of 14-15 then


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 38!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

39!


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

#40 tomorrow night against the Bulls is going to be big, hopefully he will be able to get it out of the way early.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

40!!!!! BY MR ALSTON!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 41!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i hope that thread never dies!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

will the playoff games be part of the streak too or is it just for the regular season games?


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i think it doesnt matter if it is playoffs or not.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

Skip will actually have to keep this streak going until the end of the season and then pick it back up at the beginning of next season if he is going to break the NBA record.

I'm curious to know if playoff games would count towards the NBA record, or if the record is just for regular season games. I'm pretty sure they do, but can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Skip's doing great, even though consecutivity isn't the hardest 3-point obstacle. I'd really like to see him score 13 3-pointers in a game, and break Kobe's record. I don't think that's happening, but we can dream.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

-edited-
42!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 42!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and the streak continues


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm glad Skip was able to get it out of the way early in the game so he won't be focused on it and thinking about it the whole game.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Skip and Jones have the 2nd highest total number of 3pointers made by two teamates this season. They are only behind Peja and Bibby.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 43!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

YEAH!!
Streak continues!!!!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

streak continious!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It is just outrageous how altson is shooting the threes!! He just can't find a way to miss 
I hope the 3pt-shooting streak continious in the playoffs!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

He missed alot of open three's last night, though.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 44!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

2 straight threes!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

44....this is unreal....

the crazy thing is he's only half way to the record i believe....Dana Barros maybe with 80something


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

but dana barros didnt come off the bench, right?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Whawawiwahh!! I just love this guy! He will take Dana Barros' record!


----------



## kidred (Feb 5, 2004)

Does the streak go into the palyoffs? Or is it just regular season? That would mean he would continue next year with the streak (with or without us)?


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kidred</b>!
> Does the streak go into the palyoffs? Or is it just regular season? That would mean he would continue next year with the streak (with or without us)?


I have been wondering this ever since he broke Timmy's record. I'm pretty sure that it counts only for regular season games because usually regular season and playoff records are two different categories that are treated and looked upon differently, but again i'm not 100% positive.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 45!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 46!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

good job skip!
we're down by 12 and 15 a amin ago, but i dont mind... i have a feelin we'll storm back like we have been doing since march 2


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 47!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keeps rollin along.............


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

Skip just got 47, this time was extra special because it happened right in front of Dana Barros sitting on the Celtics bench .


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

:rbanana: Rafer is a phenomen!!! Is there any other player in the league who has a shooting streak right now??? I mean a player who has hit a 3 in 40+ games in a row.....


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

peja would have been there, but the streak broke a week ago, and peja didnt hit a 3 tonight against denver either!


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> peja would have been there, but the streak broke a week ago, and peja didnt hit a 3 tonight against denver either!


Peja's streak was actually on at something like 25 or so before it ended, so nobody is even close to Skip.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i may be wrong, but i think it was in the high 30's.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Make that 48!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

oh yeah!!!

beauty is he's not really forcing it


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It's been very tight last night against the Nets: just one from three from beyond d'Arc....Fortunately he made that one:yes: !!! 

STREAK CONTINIOUS!!!


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

this is pretty incredible, hopefully the heat can give the playoffs a shake so he can keep it going for even longer


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

His streak is amazing!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

49!!!!

The streak continues in the playoffs!!!!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

The streak continues over to next season.. the playoffs don't count the way i understand it..


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

no i dont think it counts in the playoffs.

the next ont he list has 29 and thats jamal crawford i tink.

there's like 3-4 playerswith 28-29 streak, but rafer is all alone at 48.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

although he shoots that much threes his shooting percentage from beyond d'Arc doesn't suffer to it......Everytime I go to the Heat boxscore I'm afraid to see Rafer shooting 0-?, but then I see that he hit atleast one and just lay back and relax while looking at it for about 5 minutes!!!


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

do playoffs count or not?
if so... it's over.......


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

no no its not

the streak in the playoffs and the regular season have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

wow that's a relief! not that it's as important as winning or anything. still a nice accomplishment for skip!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

If the shooting streak would continious in the playoffs, it would be over by now!!! He shot 0/4 in the second game of the Playoff 1st round against Nawleans


----------

